# Best boat??



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Let's post this here and see what happens. I currently own a tracker pro deep V 17 SC. Looking to upgrade. I want to be able to fish Erie once or twice a year plus local (central Ohio) lakes. Mostly fish for eyes but crappie and sometimes bass are on the list. What is your opinion on what boats I should be looking for? I like the boat I have but would like something a bit wider. Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

If you only fish Erie once or twice a year I'm not sure what you want to upgrade to? The boat you have should work for those two trips. When inland fishing it's easier to land fish with lower sides. The smaller the boat the easier to launch, clean, tow, store and maintain. 
With that being said, you didn't mention your budget so I'll guess you have unlimited funds.... buy something fiberglass with lots O sparkles....


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

up grade ? you have a nice ride that will work fine on the big pond. bigger is better but, its all in what ya want.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh hell no! did you just ask what I think you asked? Chevy Ford Dodge deal here. We need more input to add suggestions. Are you after fancy and glitter? What will you tow with? Sounds like you spend most of your days on smaller bodies of water, what is the max length that you will still be able to go where you want? 
As far as what I suggest.... There are a ton of great boats out there today. Lund, Starcraft, Starweld, alumna craft, ranger, warrior. Not all are created equal, but they all do the same thing at the end of the day. I am currently drawn heavily towards a hewes craft that Erie outfitters is selling. Why don't I own it? Well my 20' Lund is paid off and still gets me where I want to go.
Things on my rigs that I will not compromise...
1. Tandem axle trailer
2. Four stroke outboards (I prefer yammies) Suzuki, or Honda are very well respected
3. windshield and canvas top and enclosure
4. STORAGE
From here its kinda your call, look for a clean used rig or order the boat of your dreams and keep it forever. I love my Lund and have very few regrets or complaints. Look to Erie Outfitters or Vic's to buy from. They are great dealerships that take good care of you after the sale. Sometimes you need to buy a dealer more than the boat when it comes to warranty and service!
Tight lines


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok, here is a bit more info. Nothing less than 17' could go 19' or so. Used and 10,000 ish or less. Prefer aluminum. Looking for all welded too, but not a must. 3/4 ton to tow with. Main reason to "up grade" is width. I also fish mostly with my two boys who are young and I like not having a high deck other than in the front. Looking at a tracker targa or fisher avenger at this point. With all the manufactures I'm more or less looking for brand and model to narrow the search.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

A buddy of mine bought a new 17ft polar craft few years ago...build quality is good...its high sided and a wide beam (101 i think but not 100% sure)...it trolls nice and handles lake erie pretty well... it fishes 3 people good....over all a very nice rig...he uses it on smaller inland lakes often...my personal preference would be to look at a 23 ft parker pilothouse with twin 150s....but thats after the kids get outa the house... hope this helps...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You could probably find a few year old 18ft targa in your price range i dont know that the investment would be worth the minimal upgrade unless your rig needs some seriouse refurb that would outweigh the value of the boat itself


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Starcraft 196 fm is wide with high sides handles Lake Erie very good. But hard to find used ones. That is why I bought a new one 3 years ago . Vics will treat you right check them out.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have the same boat as you do. My buddy has a 17' Targa with tiller. 95% of the time we fish together we take my boat when we fish together. The Targa is a little nicer in the big waves I will admit but that's such a small part of our fishing I'd still rather have the Pro V 17.
One thing I don't like about the Targa is the width of that trailer. These skinny country roads are tough for towing, the trailer takes the whole lane. One other thing is that boat sits a lot higher than mine and the wind plays hell with it.
My boat is a 94, his is a 95 so I've fished from both for over 20 years and hands down I'll keep my Pro-V 17.
When I retired last year my wife suggested I go buy a new boat. My boat had a 40 hp motor which is just a little small. We took a ride to BPS and I told her I like my boat better than anything they had so I just boat a new 60 4 stroke motor. I'm a happy guy...still wouldn't trade it for anything. Only thing I wish it had was dry storage.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

crappiedude said:


> I have the same boat as you do. My buddy has a 17' Targa with tiller. 95% of the time we fish together we take my boat when we fish together. The Targa is a little nicer in the big waves I will admit but that's such a small part of our fishing I'd still rather have the Pro V 17.
> One thing I don't like about the Targa is the width of that trailer. These skinny country roads are tough for towing, the trailer takes the whole lane. One other thing is that boat sits a lot higher than mine and the wind plays hell with it.
> My boat is a 94, his is a 95 so I've fished from both for over 20 years and hands down I'll keep my Pro-V 17.
> When I retired last year my wife suggested I go buy a new boat. My boat had a 40 hp motor which is just a little small. We took a ride to BPS and I told her I like my boat better than anything they had so I just boat a new 60 4 stroke motor. I'm a happy guy...still wouldn't trade it for anything. Only thing I wish it had was dry storage.


Your wife suggested you buy a new boat? Where can I find one of those?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Your wife suggested you buy a new boat? Where can I find one of those?


Told me to get rid of my 2 old trucks and get a new truck too.


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

I just like a boat that floats n catch fish inn hahahah


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

crappiedude said:


> Told me to get rid of my 2 old trucks and get a new truck too.


My neighbor had a bad heart attack and his wife told him if you will just survive you old fart, I will buy you a new truck that you can be proud of . He survived and she bought him a new Ford King Ranch Super Duty 
and boy is he proud of it.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I have one of those wifes . I was at Vics checking out boats he said you look at these every year and they aren't getting any cheaper. So I told him to write it up before I changed my mind. So I traded my old used Starcraft 190 in and bought a 196 FM. So I txt the wife and told her all she said was get what you want on it. Then a month later was looking at new trucks because mine was 15 yrs old. She said test drive it so I did then bought it. I had no plans on buying one. She said she was worried about my old truck pulling the new boat. Plus she doesn't care what I buy for fishing or the boat. So I am very lucky a little in debt but happy. Oh and we are far from being rich . So now she goes fishing with me. Life is to short not to enjoy it. Sorry so long winded.


----------



## bukey (Jun 11, 2006)

Had a tracker sweet 27 ,a tracker magna 18 wall through, a tracker 185 wall through and a wellcraft 22ft. I got a Lund crossover now o go every Sunday at the least play hooky anf.go.other Times this is over 30 years been caught in some big surprises. The.lund wins hands down no.questions o wasted.my.tome with. All those upgrades


----------



## bukey (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry,sweet 16


----------



## bukey (Jun 11, 2006)

My talk to text sucks suppose l should check.it


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys!! Still tossing around the need to want ratio


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I have a 1802 trophy/150 merc that i've owned for at least 12 years. this spring i traded in my polarcraft/20 hp honda on a brand spanking new LUND fury 1625 xl sport with a new 60 hp Honda. this will be the last boat I ever buy. perfect size for inland lakes, able to tow across the state to fish erie easily (granted I wont be fishing 3-5's 18 miles out like I did in the trophy)and I should be picking it up at the dealer this coming week. I really looked at a lot of boats and LUND just caught my eye.

now I need to sell the trophy, but haven't been able to place the ad yet. lots of great memories in that rig.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

The best Boat is hands down is PAID FOR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

It all depends on the types of fishing you do. I downsized from a large Lake Erie boat to a Lund Rebel. I'm retired now and fish in 4 to 5 different states and towing is a breeze. This boat is 16.5 in length and was in Lake Erie today towing for Walleye and will probably see the lake a dozen more times before the end of the season. I couldn't do all this running with the larger boat, and with the larger boat came larger costs to operate and maintain it. I'm all over the south with this boat in the spring and fall so for me it works perfect. Try not to put your eggs all in one basket and either make the upgrade to something that suits your needs or spend a few $$ on what you already have and make it better. Yes, new boats are great but the real-estate you play on should orchestrate what your needs are.

Good Luck with your hunt.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

I love the pro v 17 I have, OTHER than the width. It is only 77" wide. That is the #1 reason for wanting another boat. Lots of them out there.


----------

